# Bottle feeding a mini donkey



## Suzie (Jun 19, 2008)

For some reason Sasha does not have much milk this year. The baby born yesterday is thin and we gave her Seramune yesterday. That perked her up but I don't think Sasha has much milk. We had her on orchard grass but I think the drought we have been in has lessened the nutrient value of our hay this year. We have started bottle feeding the baby now.

Question is this. Would you remove the baby from Sasha or just try and leave them together and continue to bottle feed? I would like to see if Sasha's milk comes in more (we switched her to alfalfa now) and I know if the baby does not nurse, she will dry up. But not sure leaving her with Sasha will be the right thing due to the fact that Sasha knows she has no milk and pushes the baby aside.

I think I am asking if anyone has ever had to bottle feed for a few days and then the jenny start feeding the baby? We have been lucky I guess and never had a mare or jenny that did not have plenty of milk. Bottle feeding a foal is a new thing for us. We have even toyed with seeing if one of our ready to wean mares might be an option for this baby if we can get them to take her. I know if I remove this baby from Sasha, she won't take her back and I will have to continue to strictly bottle feed, which I don't want to have to do unless absolutely necessary......


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 20, 2008)

I'll give you my opinion since no one with more experience has answered you yet. I am NOT an expert particularly in regards to donkeys, but, I think you are right that if you pull the baby now Sasha will not accept its return later. I would start to supplement the heck out of Sasha and see if you can get the baby to drink from a dish. If you can then you can supplement him without discouraging him from nursing. I think it is important to leave them together unless Sasha begins to be too rough. Even if you can't get Sasha to produce enough milk and in the end must supply it all in the form of milk replacer if he stays with her she will show him how to be a donkey. Bottle fed (hand raised) foals can be a discipline issue and i expect baby donkeys are no different. Far better to stay with mom if they can and any nourishment she supplies will be a bonus. As long as she isn't hurting him I'd just help him out with some extra feeds.


----------



## Suzie (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks Reignmaker for your reply. Sadly the baby jenny lost her battle to live today at noon. Even bottle feeding her did not help that much. I am not sure why this baby failed to thrive, the other baby born that day is doing great. From the get-go Sasha acted odd towards this baby jenny- not really aggressive, just disinterested in her. We did remove her from the barn and brought her to the house so we could get more food into her more often but it was a lost cause. At least she is no longer suffering. She passed away quietly in my arms.

I know it is nature's way but some days nature just sucks.


----------



## Emily's mom (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness!!I am so sorry about Sasha's baby!

Yes, I agree sometimes nature way "sucks".....I hope all is well with Sasha.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jun 20, 2008)

Grasping at straws, here - might Sasha have some kind of infection? Little milk, disinterested in her baby, the baby not doing well and finally passing; this seems like more than a series of coincidences.

I'm very sorry to hear that your little one didn't make it. Losing babies is heart wrenching.


----------



## vetasst (Jun 20, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Brought tears to my eyes espically since i just had my first foal this am. I couldn't imagine loosing her now.

My thoughts are with you.

Angie

and the

Candy Crew: Hershey, Snickers, Butterfinger and now Milk Dud


----------

